# Warrior cats  by erin hunter



## TamaraRose (Oct 6, 2009)

love the series hate it ... what?  if you love it or like it whos  your fav feline?


----------



## Zrcalo (Oct 6, 2009)

what is it?
is it a cartoon? I'd love to watch it!


----------



## Bandy (Oct 6, 2009)

*It's a book series by erin hunter.

Love it. Dunno who my favorite is; there are too many to choose from!*


----------



## Dass (Oct 6, 2009)

Never heard of it.


----------



## TamaraRose (Oct 6, 2009)

yea  book series i think my fav is firestar and jayfeather


----------



## Morroke (Oct 6, 2009)

I have one of the books, never actually read it though.

Got it for my birthday..dunno how many years ago.


----------



## TamaraRose (Oct 6, 2009)

you should read it there very interesting


----------



## Bandy (Oct 9, 2009)

*What do you think about the Seekers? I can't get into it as well as I could the Warriors. I have only read the first, though. I will still give it a chance in case it is just starting slow but so far it is: eh.

My favorite character in that series so far is the little black bear. I can't remember her name. *


----------



## Ikrit (Oct 9, 2009)

some of the voices are bad but the animation is just awsome...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1XYgtSCHvp4


----------



## Bandy (Oct 10, 2009)

*I hope they make a show out of it someday. Even if it is straight to DVD.*


----------

